# Outboard jet positioning question



## slider (May 29, 2013)

Is there a rule of thumb as to where the leading edge of a jet intake should be in relation to the bottom of the boat? Even? Slightly higher? Slightly lower? 

Thank you.


----------



## catmansteve (May 29, 2013)

From what I've heard it should be slightly higher, but it depends how smooth your boat bottom is. Hold a straightedge to the bottom, this should hit about where the pin goes through that holds the front of the grate bars. That should get you pretty close.


----------



## slider (May 29, 2013)

Thank you sir. Someone had told me that it should sit a half inch lower and that didn't seem right. Seems like it would drag a bit. It's a riveted 1648 with strakes... nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Canoeman (May 29, 2013)

Start with the bottom of the intake flush.

If you search these forums or outboardjets.com you will find a TON of info..


----------

